# remote damper control



## flytandem (Oct 18, 2010)

I posted this in the intro sticky but think maybe it's better as a separate thread here in general discussion.

I have a project that I think may be accomplished by RC technology. In my cabin in Big Bear CA I heat by means of a fireplace insert. It is controlled by means of a damper that is a horizontal sliding bar that moves a range of about 3" with a static friction of about 34 ounces of force across the full length of the movement. It takes constant adjustment to keep the wood burning at the proper rate. I must get up walk across the 20' room and readjust it many times per hour. I'm not really lazy but... why not... a servo built into a little 10" tall wooden woodsman that looks like he's sawing wood as his arm moves forward and back by means of a servo at the shoulder... just turn on a transmitter and do the damper adjustments remotely.

I have done a short research and saw a Futaba s3306 that has a 25 Kg.cm torque which should be about a 3.5 Kg force if at a moment arm of 7 cm. This should be 3.5 times what's needed to move the bar.

My question is.... well, I have no idea what else I need. Are there single channel transmitters? Receivers? The woodsman (servo) should be powered by a 6v power supply I guess which I would also need to get. I'd appreciate any advice out there on what to buy to build my fireplace lazyboy controller.

thanks
rob


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You can purchase inexpensive RC transmitters and receivers from most people that own RC cars or trucks. Many people upgrade their electronics to something that is better then what was included with the vehicle. I have found that it is almost impossible to sell them as nobody really wants them. Look in the RC Swap and Sell forum or ask in the RC Wanted to Buy forum for a RTR (ready to run) transmitter and receiver. You shouldn't have to pay more then $25 for the set.


----------

